# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Συμφέρουν ( ; ) φωτοβολταϊκά & LEDs για οικιακή χρήση;

## GeorgeVita

Γειά σας,
με αφορμή μια συζήτηση για αυτόνομο νυχτερινό φωτισμό με χρήση φωτοβολταϊκού panel, μπαταρίας και LED, σκέφτηκα να κάνω ένα ερασιτεχνικό χρηματοοικονομικό υπολογισμό για το αν:

*Συμφέρει η χρήση φωτοβολταϊκών και LEDs για οικιακή χρήση;*

Σαν παράδειγμα πήρα ένα διαμέρισμα με μέση ανάγκη φωτισμού των *4000 lumen*, δηλαδή όση παράγουν *λάμπες πυρακτώσεως* των *400W* (*10 lumen/W*) και μέση χρήση *4h ημερησίως*.
*Συνολική κατανάλωση 4h x 400W = 1.6 kWh ημερησίως (λάμπες πυρακτώσεως).*

Για να μειώσουμε τη συνολική ισχύ του συστήματος θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε *λαμπτήρες οικονομίας ή αποδοτικά LEDs* που δίνουν *50 lumen/W*, με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε την ίδια φωτεινότητα από *80W*.
*Συνολική κατανάλωση 4h x 80W = 0.32 kWh ημερησίως (LEDs).*

Για ευκολία υπολογισμών θεωρούμε το σύστημα ΙΔΑΝΙΚΟ (χωρίς απώλειες) με όλη την ενέργεια που καταναλώνεται να μετατρέπεται σε φως. Θα βάλουμε LEDs και δεν θα υπολογίσουμε κόστος για φορτιστές κλπ. εξαρτήματα. Παράλληλα δεν χρειάζεται inverter μιας και τα LEDs ανάβουν με DC.

Με πρόχειρο υπολογισμό καταλήγω σε *φωτοβολταϊκό panel 80W (€400)*, φθηνή *μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου 55Ah (€60)* και στα *LEDs (€120)*. Το *συνολικό κόστος* είναι *€580* (γνωρίζω ότι μπορεί να χρειάζεται άλλο panel ή μπαταρία, αλλά πρέπει από κάπου να ξεκινήσουμε).

*Σήμερα η kWh κοστίζει €0.12*
Το ποσό που ξοδέψαμε (DIY) είναι ισοδύναμο με *€580* / €0.12 = *4833 kWh*
Με την μεγάλη κατανάλωση των λαμπτήρων *πυρακτώσεως* αντιστοιχεί σε:
4833kWh / 1.6 kWh = 3020 ημέρες = *8.2 έτη*

Αρα *με σημερινές τιμές* ρεύματος, φωτοβολταϊκών, κλπ. σε σύγκριση με τις ενεργοβόρες λάμπες πυρακτώσεως το σύστημα θα έχει *απόσβεση σε 8 χρόνια!*

Εδώ πρέπει να σημειώσουμε ότι η τιμή του ρεύματος μπορεί να αυξηθεί αρκετά, οι τιμές των υλικών να μειωθούν, ότι θεωρήσαμε το σύστημα 'ιδανικό' (χωρίς απώλειες και συντήρηση) και ότι συγκρίναμε με χρήση λαμπτήρων πυρακτώσεως και όχι λαμπτήρων οικονομίας κάτι που θα ανέβαζε το χρόνο απόσβεσης σε 15 χρόνια!

*Συμπέρασμα: σήμερα ΔΕΝ συμφέρει οικονομικά η χρήση φωτοβολταϊκών και LEDs για οικιακή χρήση!* 

Εντελώς διαφορετική κατάσταση είναι αν ΔΕΝ υπάρχει ηλεκτρικό δίκτυο (αέρας, βουνό, θάλασσα) ή θέλουμε να είμαστε στη μόδα ή ... αν το επάγγελμά μας είναι εντός της 'πράσινης οικονομίας'.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------

aeonios (09-06-12), 

manolena (07-05-11), 

MHTSOS (24-03-11), 

sakic (03-12-11)

----------


## JimKarvo

Δίκιο έχεις. Νομίζω όμως ότι έχεις βάλει μεγάλα νούμερα.. Όταν θέλεις να δουλέψεις με πάνελ, τότε απλά κοιτάς να κανείς οικονομία! Του στυλ ότι πρέπει να μην αφήνεις το φως ανοιχτό αν δεν πρέπει κτλ! 

Γενικά πρέπει κάποιος να αλλάζει ιδεολογίες..

----------


## antonis_p

> Αρα *με σημερινές τιμές* ρεύματος, φωτοβολταϊκών, κλπ. σε σύγκριση με τις ενεργοβόρες λάμπες πυρακτώσεως το σύστημα θα έχει *απόσβεση σε 8 χρόνια!*



με την προυπόθεση πως χρησιμοποιείς λάμπες πυρακτώσεως! Αυτές υποτίθεται πως είναι είδος προς εξαφάνιση! Αν χρησιμοποιούσες ηλεκτρονικές; Σε πόσα χρόνια θα έκανες απόσβεση;

----------


## weather1967

Συμφωνώ Γιώργο. 

Σχεδόν τά ίδια είχα γράψει καί εδώ. 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...4&postcount=36

----------


## lastid

Είχα ανοίξει πέρσι εδώ ένα σχετικό θέμα, σχετικά με το την αντικατάσταση ηλεκτρονικών λαμπών από LEDs.
Το συμπέρασμά μου ήταν ότι δεν έφτασε ακόμη η ώρα. Τα δεδομένα βέβαια μπορεί να έχουν αλλάξει από πέρσι.
Νομίζω ότι σε γενικές γραμμές το σκεπτικό σου είναι σωστό. Θα πρέπει όμως να εστιάσουμε στη σύγκριση μεταξύ ηλεκτρονικών λαμπών και LEDs μια που, όπως λέει και ο Αντώνης, δεν έχει νόημα πλέον να υπολογίζουμε τις λάμπες πυρακτώσεως. Η διερεύνηση νομίζω πρέπει να υπολογίζει ξεχωριστά α) αρχικό κόστος απόκτησης  β) περιοδικό (π.χ. ετήσιο)  κόστος λειτουργίας και γ) διάρκεια ζωής.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Αρχικά σας ευχαριστώ για τις τοποθετήσεις σας και κυρίως για τα 2 links, που έχουν και αρκετά τεχνικά στοιχεία! Εψαξα για παρόμοια θέματα αλλά στην κατηγορία 'Ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας' που βρίσκονται οι περισσότερες αναφορές σε φωτοβολταϊκά.

*Με λαμπτήρες οικονομίας ή LEDs* (τα υπολόγισα σε 50 lumen/W) *η 'απόσβεση' αγγίζει τα 15 χρόνια!*  Υπάρχουν και αποδοτικότερα LEDs αλλά είναι πιο σύνθετα για  ερασιτεχνικές κατασκευές φωτιστικών. 

Το βασικότερο είναι η αλλαγή της νοοτροπίας (όπως λέει ο *JimKarvo*) αλλά αυτό δεν αλλάζει τους υπολογισμούς εφόσον η αγορά πουλάει ακριβότερα τα lm/W τα Wp και τα Ah σε μικρότερα μεγέθη. Απλά στα μικρότερα συστήματα έχεις λιγότερες απώλειες (καλώδια, μετατροπές, κλπ.) τα οποία δεν υπολόγισα καθόλου στο κόστος.

Νομίζω από τους 'ψυχρούς' υπολογισμούς απλά ΔΕΝ συμφέρει (πλην μόδας ή 'προώθησης').

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

*edit:* @Γαληνίτης (επόμενο σχόλιο): Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Γειά σας,
> με αφορμή μια συζήτηση για αυτόνομο νυχτερινό φωτισμό με χρήση φωτοβολταϊκού panel, μπαταρίας και LED, σκέφτηκα να κάνω ένα ερασιτεχνικό χρηματοοικονομικό υπολογισμό για το αν:
> 
> *Συμφέρει η χρήση φωτοβολταϊκών και LEDs για οικιακή χρήση;*
> ..................................................  .......................................
> ..................................................  .......................................
> *Συμπέρασμα: σήμερα ΔΕΝ συμφέρει οικονομικά η χρήση φωτοβολταϊκών και LEDs για οικιακή χρήση!* 
> 
> Εντελώς διαφορετική κατάσταση είναι αν ΔΕΝ υπάρχει ηλεκτρικό δίκτυο (αέρας, βουνό, θάλασσα) ή θέλουμε να είμαστε στη μόδα ή ... αν το επάγγελμά μας είναι εντός της 'πράσινης οικονομίας'.
> ...



Συγχαρητήρια για το πολύ ενδιαφέρον θέμα, μελέτη και παρουσίαση.

----------


## dalai

Το εχω ξαναγραψει οτι προσεγγιζετε λαθος το θεμα.
Αν εχεις πανελ στα χερια σου , με πολυ λιγα χρηματα περνεις ενα inverter on line, kai διοχετευεις απευθειας το ρευμα στη δεη ,γυριζοντας το ρολοι αναποδα. 
Με τα λεφτα της μπαταριας , περνεις τον ειδικο αυτο inverter. Οποτε και 500Watt  πανελς να αγορασεις , σε 4 χρονια κανεις αποσβεση (με σημερινες τιμες ΔΕΗ)

----------


## Κρεμμύδας Δημήτρης

Εδώ έχει ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία
http://dspace.aua.gr/xmlui/handle/10329/43

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σου dalai, γειά σου Δημήτρη.





> ...Οπότε και 500Watt  πάνελς να αγοράσεις , σε 4 χρόνια κάνεις απόσβεση (με σημερινές τιμές ΔΕΗ)



Αυτό ΔΕΝ ισχύει!
Η τιμή του Φ/Β σήμερα είναι *€4 ανά W* και μπορείς να λαμβάνεις "*δωρεάν*" αξία παραγόμενου ηλεκτρισμού *έως €0.0012 ημερησίως* (1W x*10 ώρες peak ηλιοφάνειας*) άρα *απόσβεση σε 9 χρόνια!*
(€4 / €0.0012 = 3333 ημέρες)





> Εδώ έχει ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία http://dspace.aua.gr/xmlui/handle/10329/43



Οπως αναφέρεται και στο παραπάνω link, υπάρχουν αρκετοί *όροι και προϋποθέσεις για να αποσβεστεί η εγκατάσταση Φ/Β* μέσω "επιχειρησιακού σχεδίου ίδρυσης και λειτουργίας μονάδας παραγωγής φωτοβολταϊκού ρεύματος":




> 2. Κανονιστικές στρατηγικές ενίσχυσης των Φ/Β
> 
> 2.1.1. Ενίσχυση επένδυσης με *άμεση επιδότηση* της
> αγοράς και εγκατάστασης Φ/Β και οι *εκπτώσεις φόρου* ...ή μειωμένο ΦΠΑ για την αγορά των Φ/Β ... που είναι αποτελεσματική για το *άνοιγμα νέων αγορών* και την προώθηση νέων τεχνολογιών, δεν διασφαλίζει τη βιωσιμότητα της αγοράς μακροπρόθεσμα. Γι’ αυτό θα πρέπει να συνοδεύεται
> και από άλλα μέτρα, όπως για παράδειγμα η *επιδότηση της ηλιακής κιλοβατώρας*. Οι φοροαπαλλαγές και φοροελαφρύνσεις έχουν αποδειχθεί αποτελεσματικά εργαλεία όταν συνοδεύονται και από άλλα παράλληλα μέτρα ενίσχυσης της αγοράς...
> 
> 2.1.2. Επιδότηση κιλοβατώρας με:
> α. αγορά σε “λογική” τιμή ...  εγγυημένη για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα (π.χ. 10-20 χρόνια)...
> β. συμψηφισμό εισερχόμενης και εξερχόμενης από το δίκτυο κιλοβατώρας με απλό μετρητή σε αντίθεση με την πρώτη και τρίτη εκδοχή που απαιτούν μετρητή διπλής εγγραφής που επιβαρύνει το συνολικό κόστος...
> γ. γενναία επιδότηση της τιμής της ηλιακής κιλοβατώρας ούτως ώστε, αφενός να αντανακλά τα πραγματικά “εξωτερικά” κόστη της παραγωγής ενέργειας, και αφετέρου ο καταναλωτής να έχει ισχυρό κίνητρο από τη σίγουρη και σχετικά γρηγορότερη απόσβεση του Φ/Β συστήματος ...



Τώρα αν όλα αυτά επιδοτηθούν για να κινηθεί η αγορά ... με παράλληλη αύξηση των τιμών για να δημιουργηθεί κίνητρο ... ας αποφασίσει ο καθένας μόνος του.

Ακόμη και το επιχείρημα με τα "πραγματικά εξωτερικά κόστη παραγωγής" να πάρουμε, τότε τα Φ/Β θα τα χρησιμοποιήσει πρώτα ο πάροχος ρεύματος (ΔΕΗ, κλπ) που φαντάζομαι θα πετύχει και καλύτερη τιμή (€/W) αγοράς Φ/Β.

Αν έχετε ένα πιο συγκεκριμένο υπολογισμό, δώστε τον για συζήτηση.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## dalai

Στις 10 ωρες (εγω θα ελεγα 8 ωρες αλλα θα το αφησω ετσι για απλοτητα σκεψης) θα εχω παραγωγη 10w/h ή αλλιως σε χρημα 0,0012 ευρω
Τα πανελ πλεον εχουν 3,3 ε/Watt
Αρα 3,3/0.0012=2750 μερες= 8 χρονια
Και σε 8 χρονια δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην εχουμε αυξηση των τιμολογιων κατα 50% τουλαχιστον
Για μενα ειναι μια συμφερουσα επενδυση

----------


## Hary Dee

Βρε παιδιά πήγα πρόσφατα στη Γερμανία (Βαυαρία συγκεκριμένα) και είχαν παντού φωτοβολταϊκά! Ακόμη και φάρμες της κακιάς ώρας είχαν φωτοβολταϊκά κάργα πάνω στις στέγες. Και να πει κανείς ότι έχουνε ήλιο; Το μισό χρόνο με τα χιόνια θα πρέπει να είναι θαμμένα τα πάνελ. Πώς τα καταφέρνουν εκεί και κερδίζουν;

----------


## dalai

η γερμανια εχει φθηνοτερη αγορα, ακομη φθηνοτερη εγκατασταση (εκει δεν πουλιουνται αδειες στη μαυρη αγορα) ,καλη επιδοτηση και το πιο σημαντικο ΜΗΔΕΝΙΚΗ γραφειοκρατια (επειδη δεν εχουν αρχαια και επομενως δεν χρειαζεται βεβαιωση :P )

----------


## antonis_p

Και εγώ πέρσι δύο φορές που ήμουν στη Γερμανία το ειδα. Ειδικά στην επαρχία. Το θέμα είναι πως δεν ξέρουμε πόσο τους στοιχίζει η εγκατάσταση και πόσο πουλάνε το ρεύμα. Φαντάζομαι πως εφόσον εκεί τα φτιάχνουν ίσως να τα αγοράζουν και φθηνότερα. Αν κάνουν την απόσβεση στο μισό χρόνο είναι αλλιώς!

----------


## -nikos-

> Και εγώ πέρσι δύο φορές που ήμουν στη Γερμανία το ειδα. Ειδικά στην επαρχία. Το θέμα είναι πως δεν ξέρουμε πόσο τους στοιχίζει η εγκατάσταση και πόσο πουλάνε το ρεύμα. Φαντάζομαι πως εφόσον εκεί τα φτιάχνουν ίσως να τα αγοράζουν και φθηνότερα. Αν κάνουν την απόσβεση στο μισό χρόνο είναι αλλιώς!



τα αγωραζουν πολυ φθινωτερα,,,εως 4φωρες κατω.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Σε πρόσφατο άρθρο του EDN προσπαθούν να αναλύσουν γιατί η Solyndra (εταιρεία κατασκευής πρωτοποριακών φωτοβολταϊκών) είχε οικονομική αποτυχία. Μεταξύ άλλων αναφέρουν ότι η τεχνολογία είναι καλή αλλά ακριβότερη από αυτή των "κοινών" λύσεων.

Ο παρακάτω συγκριτικός πίνακας δείχνει τις *τιμές λιανικής στο τέλος του 2011 στις Η.Π.Α.* (Figure 4: *Typical current retail prices* for Solyndra and several competitor panels in *dollars per watt* show Solyndra at the top end of panel prices):



Εχει ενδιαφέρον η αναφορά κόστους των panels ($/Wp) για συγκεκριμένες εταιρείες καθώς και η πιθανή σύγκριση με τις τιμές που ισχύουν για την "πράσινη ανάπτυξη" (Α ξέχασα, είναι και τα μεταφορικά!).

Στο άρθρο: http://www.edn.com/article/520093-So..._it_failed.php
αναλύεται ο τρόπος λειτουργίας των κυλινδρικών φωτοβολταϊκών στοιχείων της Solyndra.

*edit:*
Αντίστοιχα συγκριτικά στοιχεία έχει το http://solarbuzz.com (Solar Market Research & Analysis)
SolarbuzzFacts & Figures: Retail Price Environment
και στο http://solarbuzz.com/facts-and-figur.../module-prices



G

----------


## lepouras

Στην Ελλάδα όλοι μα όλοι πουλάνε απόσβεση. Πάρε αυτό απόσβεση σε 5-7 χρόνια. Όχι με βάση το κόστος. 
 Πελάτης μου αγόρασε ανεμογεννήτρια 1000βατ από Αγγλία με περίπου 1000 ευρώ μαζί με τα μεταφορικά και την ίδια ακριβός ο εισαγωγέας την πουλά 2400 +φπα και σκέφτομαι αν ο ένας με ένα απλό μαιλ στην εταιρία αγόρασε την ανεμογεννήτρια με λιγότερα από 1000 ο εισαγωγέας δηλαδή πόσο την πήρε(που υποτίθεται έχει και άλλο είδος συνεργασία με την εταιρία)?
  Τον εναλλάκτη για την γεωθερμία τον πουλάνε 4000+ και σου λένε απόσβεση σε 5 χρόνια. Ακομα και τις λάμπες οικονομίας τις πουλάγανε με απόσβεση.
Τελικά τη να πω. Κανείς δεν σκέφτηκε ότι το κέρδος έρχεται μέσο της ποσότητας ( πουλά πολλά και φθηνά παρά λίγα και ακριβά)και όχι μέσο της απόσβεσης?
Στην έκθεση μια φορά τσακωνόμουν με έναν αντιπρόσωπο διότι προσπαθούσε να με πείσει ότι με 3+ το βατ που πούλαγε ότι είναι πιο εγγυημένο από το κινέζικο που μπορεί να είναι 0,5 με την δικαιολογία ότι αν σου χαλάσει?. μα ρε μεγάλε να μου χαλάσουν όλα και να ξαναπάρω και να μου χαλάσουν όλα  και να ξαναπάρω και να μου χαλάσουν πάλι όλα και να ξαναπάρω δεν έφτασα την τιμή σου.(λύσσα δηλαδή πόσα να χαλάσουν).
  Αλλά βλέπεις όλοι ασχολούνται πώς θα πουλήσουν μόνο σε παραγωγικές μονάδες και κανείς για μικρές ποσότητες. Απορώ τελικά γιατί πάνε σε εκθέσεις .Πείτε τουλάχιστον μην έρχεστε ψάχνουμε για επενδυτές που θέλουν να γεμίσουν χωράφια. 
Ακομα και αυτά που πωλούνται πακέτα για στέγη πουλάνε απόσβεση σε 5-7 χρόνια. 
 Ήμαρτον με την απόσβεση ρε μεγάλε σε 7 χρόνια η ΔΕΗ μπορεί να πει αντίο όλοι πλέον αγοράζω τόσο και κανε απόσβεση σε 15-20 χρόνια. 

Μπορεί να έχω και πουθενά λάθος αλλά με έπνιγε η αγανάκτηση.

----------


## taxideytis

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος έιστε ηλεκτρονικοί ή οικονομολόγοι;(σαν και αυτούς που μας έφεραν εδώ που έιμαστε σήμερα :Wink: . Κάποιος πιο πάνω έιπε οτι προσεγγίζετε το θέμα με λάθος τρόπο. Τα πάντα δεν έιναι σκέτα νούμερα.  
Επαναλαμβάνω. Η ζωή δεν έιναι μόνο ευρώ. Ούτε βάζεις φωτοβολταικά για κέρδος ΜΟΝΟ. 

Είναι απλά τρόπος σκέψης, τροπος ζωής, και τρόπος αντιμετώπισης του κόσμου...που έρχεται, όχι αυτού που φεύγει...

----------


## genesis

@lepouras
Είσαι λίγο υπερβολικός....





> Πελάτης μου αγόρασε ανεμογεννήτρια 1000βατ από Αγγλία με περίπου 1000 ευρώ μαζί με τα μεταφορικά και την ίδια ακριβός ο εισαγωγέας την πουλά 2400 +φπα



Είσαι σίγουρος ότι μιλάμε για το ίδιο ακριβώς πράγμα? Γιατί υπάρχουν πλέον πολλές ανεμογεννήτριες, αμφιβόλου ποιότητας, που απλά μοιάζουν με γνωστά μοντέλα. Εννοείται ότι δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα και ενώ έχουμε ακούσει ότι κάποιος αγόρασε "φθηνά" μια "καλή" ανεμογεννήτρια, δεν ξέρουμε τις εντυπώσεις του από την χρήση της. Συνήθως, αυτός που αγόρασε με 1000 ευρω το "κελεπούρι" που εδώ πουλάνε 3000 ευρω, και κατάλαβε μετά από 3 - 4 μήνες ότι έκανε "πατάτα", μάλλον δεν θα βγει να το "φωνάξει"...
Ακόμη όμως και αν είναι πράγματι έτσι (αμφιβάλλω), το πρόβλημα το έχει ο έμπορος ο οποίος απλά είναι εκτός αγοράς....Πολύ γρήγορα, ένας άλλος έμπορος θα καταλάβει τι γίνεται και θα την εισάγει ο ίδιος για να την πουλάει πολύ φθηνότερα.





> Στην έκθεση μια φορά τσακωνόμουν με έναν αντιπρόσωπο διότι προσπαθούσε να με πείσει ότι με 3+ το βατ που πούλαγε ότι είναι πιο εγγυημένο από το κινέζικο που μπορεί να είναι 0,5 με την δικαιολογία ότι αν σου χαλάσει?. μα ρε μεγάλε να μου χαλάσουν όλα και να ξαναπάρω και να μου χαλάσουν όλα και να ξαναπάρω και να μου χαλάσουν πάλι όλα και να ξαναπάρω δεν έφτασα την τιμή σου.(λύσσα δηλαδή πόσα να χαλάσουν).



Εδώ τώρα θέλει πολύ κουβέντα....
Είναι πολύ ακραίες οι τιμές που δίνεις και δεν ισχύουν κατά μέσο όρο.
Η λιανική τιμή των Φ/Β έχει να κάνει με πολλά πράγματα όπως η μάρκα, το μοντέλο, το είδος, τις εγγυήσεις, την ποσότητα, την διαθεσιμότητα και αρκετούς ακόμη παράγοντες.
Η αξιοπιστία του Φ/Β είναι ο παράγοντας που θα πρέπει να ενδιαφέρει ειδικά αυτούς που θέλουν να επενδύσουν σε μεγάλα φωτοβολταϊκά πάρκα. Φαντάσου ότι τα περισσότερα γίνονται με δάνεια που αποπληρώνονται οριακά από τα έσοδα του Φ/Β πάρκου. Από την ποιότητα του εξοπλισμού και της εγκατάστασης και από τις αντίστοιχες εγγυήσεις, βγαίνουν άλλα κόστη όπως τα ασφαλιστικά και τα κόστη συντήρησης. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν είναι και τόσο απλό, για μια επένδυση που είναι κρίσιμο να λειτουργήσει απροβλημάτιστα για τουλάχιστον 10 χρόνια, να προκύψουν απρόοπτα.
Βέβαια, κάθε επενδυτής / αγοραστής επιλέγει τελικά αν θα αναλάβει το ρίσκο της αγοράς ενός "φθηνού" προϊόντος ή αν θα πάει στην ασφάλεια ενός "ακριβού". Η αγορά έχει απ' όλα αρκεί η επιλογή να γίνεται συνειδητά.





> Αλλά βλέπεις όλοι ασχολούνται πώς θα πουλήσουν μόνο σε παραγωγικές μονάδες και κανείς για μικρές ποσότητες.



Αυτοί είναι οι περισσότεροι, έχεις δίκιο, όμως αν ψάξεις θα βρεις και εταιρείες / επαγγελματίες που ασχολούνται με μικρότερα έργα....όμως θα είναι - δυστυχώς - οι ακριβότεροι.
Γιατί όταν εσύ θέλεις να αγοράσεις ένα (1) πάνελ εδώ και τώρα, κάποιος θα πρέπει να έχει δεσμεύσει χρήματα, χώρο και χρόνο για το έχει σε μια γωνιά να σε περιμένει να το αγοράσεις μετά από π.χ. 4 μήνες....λογικό είναι ότι δεν πρόκειται να στο χαρίσει αλλά εσύ θα το πάρεις και θα φύγεις επιτόπου.

Οι επαγγελματίες της συγκεκριμένης ανώριμης (κατά την γνώμη μου) αγοράς, είναι στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό τους "πρόχειροι" και μέτρια καταρτισμένοι. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν και σωστοί επαγγελματίες. Όμως οι σωστοί και καταρτισμένοι ΔΕΝ γίνεται να είναι και οι φθηνότεροι....οι φθηνότεροι είναι συνήθως αυτοί που "είδαν φως και μπήκαν" και το "παίζουν" σχετικοί ενώ ουσιαστικά είναι άσχετοι και απλά θέλουν να κάνουν την αρπαχτή τους με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο. Οι τελικοί καταναλωτές είναι τελικά αυτοί που με την στάση του θα "ψηφίσουν" τους μεν ή τους δε....δεν γίνεται όμως να τα έχουμε όλα.

Επίσης, ένα λάθος που κάνουμε συχνά εμείς οι κατέχοντες 2 - 3 πράγματα τεχνικά, είναι ότι δεν σκεφτόμαστε τα πράγματα από την πλευρά του απλού (μη σχετικού) ανθρώπου. Η εγκατάσταση μιας κεραίας τηλεόρασης είναι piece of cake για εμάς αλλά είναι μια δύσκολη και ακατανόητη διαδικασία για τους υπόλοιπους, με κόστος 80 - 100 ευρώ....Δηλαδή τι να πούμε?....ότι ο τεχνικός που έχει μαγαζί και κόβει την σχετική απόδειξη, ζητάει πολλά????
Πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε μια διαδικασία συνολικά και σε συνάρτηση με όλα όσα την επηρεάζουν και επηρεάζει....δεν είναι ασφαλές το συμπέρασμα όταν την απομονώνουμε και την εξετάζουμε ξέχωρα από τα υπόλοιπα.

Πάντα φιλικά.

----------


## genesis

.........

----------


## GeorgeVita

> .........



Τελικά Κώστα θεωρείς ότι "Συμφέρουν φωτοβολταϊκά & LEDs για οικιακή χρήση;"
Εννοούμε σε αυτόνομες εφαρμογές με μπαταρίες για αντικατάσταση λ.χ. του φωτισμού στην εξώπορτα/κήπο ή της λειτουργίας ενός ... ανεμιστήρα το βράδυ τα καλοκαίρια.

Μπορείς να κάνεις τον υπολογισμό κόστους-απόσβεσης για μια τέτοια εφαρμογή;

(σημείωση: το θέμα δεν αφορά "πως θα πλουτίσουν οι εμπλεκόμενοι με την μελέτη, εμπορία, διάθεση, τοποθέτηση, ασφάλιση, δανειοδότηση, καθαρισμό, φύλαξη,... "*επενδύσεων*"  :hahahha:  σε φωτοβολταϊκά)
G

----------


## sakic

> Το εχω ξαναγραψει οτι προσεγγιζετε λαθος το θεμα.
> Αν εχεις πανελ στα χερια σου , με πολυ λιγα χρηματα περνεις ενα inverter on line, kai διοχετευεις απευθειας το ρευμα στη δεη ,γυριζοντας το ρολοι αναποδα. 
> Με τα λεφτα της μπαταριας , περνεις τον ειδικο αυτο inverter. Οποτε και 500Watt  πανελς να αγορασεις , σε 4 χρονια κανεις αποσβεση (με σημερινες τιμες ΔΕΗ)



εχεις κανενα λινκ γι αυτο το προιον που προτεινεις?
ποιες ειναι οι τιμες του??

----------


## taxideytis

αυτό που προτείνει δεν προβλέπεται στο Ελληνικό κράτος...αλλά γίνεται πολύ ευκολα...
Οποισδήποτε εγκαταστάτης Φ/Β μπορεί να σου το κάνει...
Ακόμα και μόνος σου...

----------


## genesis

Έχεις δίκιο Γιώργο....το έχουμε κάνει το θέμα μπάχαλο....μη βαράς  :Blush: 

Η απάντηση στην ερώτησή σου είναι σε αυτό που απαντάει ο taxideytis.
Η χρήση ΑΠΕ στην καθημερινότητά μας είναι πέρα και πάνω από οικονομικά μεγέθη...ή αν θέλεις δεν έχει να κάνει ΜΟΝΟ με αυτά.
Μακροπρόθεσμα σαφώς και συμφέρει ΚΑΙ από οικονομικής πλευράς.

Το θέμα είναι όμως να επιλέγουμε τρόπο ζωής τέτοιο που να μην σπαταλά πόρους και να μην επιβαρύνει το περιβάλλον....και αυτό να το κάνουμε συνειδητά γιατί κατανοούμε την σημασία της επιλογής... όχι γιατί στο λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ έβαλαν χαράτσι....

----------


## 'Giorgos Zapatingas

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος έιστε ηλεκτρονικοί ή οικονομολόγοι;(σαν και αυτούς που μας έφεραν εδώ που έιμαστε σήμερα :Wink: . Κάποιος πιο πάνω έιπε οτι προσεγγίζετε το θέμα με λάθος τρόπο. Τα πάντα δεν έιναι σκέτα νούμερα.  
Επαναλαμβάνω. Η ζωή δεν έιναι μόνο ευρώ. Ούτε βάζεις φωτοβολταικά για κέρδος ΜΟΝΟ. 






> Είναι απλά τρόπος σκέψης, τροπος ζωής, και τρόπος αντιμετώπισης του κόσμου...που έρχεται, όχι αυτού που φεύγει...



Παραδεχομαι δε λεω τιποτα αλλο.

----------

taxideytis (04-12-11)

----------


## sakic

> αυτό που προτείνει δεν προβλέπεται στο Ελληνικό κράτος...αλλά γίνεται πολύ ευκολα...
> Οποισδήποτε εγκαταστάτης Φ/Β μπορεί να σου το κάνει...
> Ακόμα και μόνος σου...



ποιο ινβερτερ ειναι καταλληλο για τετοια δουλεια?
Εντελως πληροφοριακα ρωταω μια και δεν εχω φ/β
οποτε οι πληροφοριες που θα γραφουν αφορουν μονο γνωση και σε καμια περιπτωση δεν προτεινονται για πραξη για ευνοητους λογους

----------


## taxideytis

οποιοδήποτε inverter για διασύνδεση στο δίκτυο. πχ.. http://www.sma-hellas.com/el.html

----------

sakic (04-12-11)

----------


## -nikos-

> (σημείωση: το θέμα δεν αφορά "πως θα πλουτίσουν οι εμπλεκόμενοι με την μελέτη, εμπορία, διάθεση, τοποθέτηση, ασφάλιση, δανειοδότηση, καθαρισμό, φύλαξη,... "*επενδύσεων*"  σε φωτοβολταϊκά)
> 
> G




ετσι και χειροτερα με τους ''επενδητες''
το 60%προσπαθουν [ματαια] να πουλησουν τις αδειες τοποθετησης φωτοβολταικων.

η εγκατασταση φωτοβολταικων και λεντ καρασυμφερει με μια 
λεπτομερια = ειναι καλυτερα να γινει η εγκατασταση με ινβερτερ και τα λεντ να ειναι 
σε λαμπες των 220 εναλασωμενο παρα να εχεις εγκατασταση σε συνεχες και 
να εχεις να κανεις με χοντρα καλοδια και περιορισμους συνδεσεων.
οι απολειες που εχουμε στην μετατροπη [ινβερτερ] δεν συγκρινωνται με τις απωλειες
στην εγκατασταση συνεχους ρευματος συν οτι δεν ψαχνεσε για φωρτιστες και 
τροφωδοτικα.

----------


## -nikos-

> εχεις κανενα λινκ γι αυτο το προιον που προτεινεις?
> ποιες ειναι οι τιμες του??



ψαξε στο Η-bay για 
tie grid inverter
προκειται για ινβερτερ που ο παλμος του ειναι συμφασικος με το δικτιο
μπορει μαλιστα να κατασκευαστει εξισου ευκολα με ενα απλο ινβερτερ αν εχεις τις γνωσεις.

----------

sakic (05-12-11)

----------


## makis.civ

Αγαπητοί φίλοι
Σήμερα, με την αύξηση του τιμολογίου της ΔΕΗ + την αύξηση των τελών ΑΠΕ (δηλ. χρυσό-πληρώνουμε τους "επιχειρηματίες" που διέθεσαν το χωράφι τους)( :Wink: , + το περιβόητο χαράτσι, μήπως τελικά συμφέρει;
Με προβληματίζει το γεγονός οτι ελάχιστοι προσεγγίζουν την οικολογική πλευρά του θέματος.

Μήπως θα πρέπει να "αποσυνδεθούμε" έστω και κατά μικρό ποσοστό από το νέο φοροεισπράκτορα;

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... Σήμερα, ... μήπως τελικά συμφέρει;



Αφήνω στην άκρη την αναφορά σου στο "χαράτσι" (έτσι κι αλλιώς θα πληρωθεί ανεξάρτητα με την κατανάλωση) και προτείνω να δώσεις μερικά στοιχεία για να κάνουμε πάλι υπολογισμούς για το αν συμφέρουν για τμηματική "ιδία κατανάλωση ισχύος" (όχι "αυτονομία" ή "πώληση στην ΔΕΗ").

Για παράδειγμα, κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά ταινίες και λάμπες LED E27 των 8W ισοδύναμο με 40W, ταινίες και σποτάκια. Πόσο κάνουν τα μικρά φωτοβολταϊκά;

Αν κάποιος μπορεί να αλλάξει την καλωδίωση και να μετατρέψει μερικές γραμμές σε 12V θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιήσει φωτοβολταϊκό, φορτιστή και μια μπαταρία. Το επιπλέον κέρδος θα είναι αυτονομία φωτισμού και σε μιά διακοπή ρεύματος.

Απλά θέλει προσοχή μη τυχόν και πέσουμε σε ξεστοκάρισμα λόγω των αυξήσεων στο λογαριασμό ρεύματος! Πριν μπει κάποιος στα έξοδα (ή τις επενδύσεις) πρέπει να μάθει πόσο θα κοστίζει ο εξοπλισμός σε 3-6 μήνες.

G

Υ.Γ. πάντα με επιφύλαξη για τα θέματα ασφάλειας στις ηλεκτρικές εγκαταστάσεις

----------


## vasilllis

Πρεπει να διασαφηνιστει οτεν λεμε δεη εννοουμε τα 0.080(ποσο τεσπαντων) +φπα?η και ολους τους ομογυρους ερτ,απε,φορο ακινητων χαρατσια κλπ.
Οταν δεν εχεις δεη μεχρι στιγμης δεν υπαρχει νομος για εισπαρξη αυτων των τελων με αλλο μεσο.
Οποτε ψαχνεται για τον ποιο φτηνο σε τι απο ολα?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... όταν λέμε ΔΕΗ εννοούμε ...



Εννοούμε "συμφέρει ή δεν συμφέρει" η αγορά και χρήση νέου υλικού (φ/β, LED, κλπ.) για εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας μειώνοντας το κόστος ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος και ότι έχει άμεση σχέση με αυτό (ΦΠΑ, τέλος Α.Π.Ε. κλπ.). Αν αρχίσουμε υπολογισμούς με "δεν θα με βρούνε για το δημοτικό φόρο", "το λογαριασμό μου τον πληρώνει η θεία μου", "τα LED μου τα χαρίσανε", "θα πάρω ρεύμα από την κολόνα", "δεν μαγειρεύω άρα δεν θέλω ψυγείο" κλπ. πως θα κάνουμε συγκρίσεις;

G

----------


## antonis_p

> "το λογαριασμό μου τον πληρώνει η θεία μου", "τα LED μου τα χαρίσανε",



 :hahahha:   :hahahha:

----------


## vasilllis

> Εννοούμε "συμφέρει ή δεν συμφέρει" η αγορά και χρήση νέου υλικού (φ/β, LED, κλπ.) για εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας μειώνοντας το κόστος ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος και ότι έχει άμεση σχέση με αυτό (ΦΠΑ, τέλος Α.Π.Ε. κλπ.). Αν αρχίσουμε υπολογισμούς με "δεν θα με βρούνε για το δημοτικό φόρο", "το λογαριασμό μου τον πληρώνει η θεία μου", "τα LED μου τα χαρίσανε", "θα πάρω ρεύμα από την κολόνα", "δεν μαγειρεύω άρα δεν θέλω ψυγείο" κλπ. πως θα κάνουμε συγκρίσεις;
> 
> G



μεχρι στιγμης ξερω σε ακινητα παρονομα (ακομα και νεους οικισμους) εκτος σχεδιου δημοτικο φορο δεν πληρωνουν,ουτε και τιποτα που να περιλαμβανεται στο λογαριασμο της δεη ,αφου δεν εχουν δεη.

απο καταναλωσεις εχουν: ολες οι λαμπες led,ψυγειο ,τηλeoραση lcd-led, πλυντηριο με ζεστο νερο απο θερμανση,σιδερο,μαγειρεμα με υγραεριο,υπολογιστη και για θερμανση κυκλοφορητες κλπ.
Αυτα αφορουν 5-6 σπιτια που εχω τοποθετησει η/ζ.

και εχουν (κατα μεσο ορο παντα) inverter 4000-5500w,μπαταριες pzs 600Ah,exoyn πλεον τοποθετησει ηλιακα 1000w και ορισμενοι αρχισαν την εγκατασταση ανεμογεννητριας.
κοστος λειτουργιας (προ ηλιακων):το η/ζ εκκινουσε καθε 2-3 μερες για τουλαχιστον ενα 5ωρο με καταναλωση 250 γρμ./kwh πετρελαιο.
Μετα τα ηλιακα, το καλοκαιρι το Η/ζ εκκινει σπανια,τον χειμωνα αν εχει ηλιο η 2-3 μερες γιναν 3-4.
Ακομα δεν ξερω με τις ανεμογεννητριες.

----------

